# More Little Bottles



## mahune (Oct 7, 2021)

Just freshly cleaned a few more (brush scrubbing Louisiana muck). When I have time to clean more, I'll post more photos. Enjoy.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Oct 7, 2021)

The color of that small blue jar is great. What was it used for?


----------



## Csa (Oct 7, 2021)

I like these little bottles. Not super old or worth too much is my guess, but they cleaned up nice and will be fun to research. A lot like the ones I dig.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah the colour on that Sanitol jar is fantastic!  I've got a slick med in that colour as well, and yours is one of the only others I've seen.  Those local drug store bottles are great too, although by far the best is still that cobalt druggist from your other post, most of us only dream of finding a cobalt local druggist.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 7, 2021)

Csa said:


> I like these little bottles. Not super old or worth too much is my guess, but they cleaned up nice and will be fun to research. A lot like the ones I dig.


That's what makes it interesting, and keeps me out of the bars . GIDDY UP


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

That little bottle with the star is cool. Any idea what it was other than cool?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mahune (Oct 8, 2021)

Slabbing N Cabbing said:


> The color of that small blue jar is great. What was it used for?


Cold cream apparently.


----------



## mahune (Oct 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That little bottle with the star is cool. Any idea what it was other than cool?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I don't know but I guess perfume.


----------



## jc_john1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice haul.


----------

